# Google/Life Gallery of Photos--some great options for Screensavers



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Check these out:
http://images.google.com/hosted/life

Each image says available for personal non-commercial use. Sounds perfect for screensavers, folks!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't know where to begin with screen savers but there are some great ones in there Betsy!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LOVE the Walt Disney ones!  I'll have to do some digging in here.  Thanks Betsy!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Awww Thanks Betsy. There are some really great ones there.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Check these out:
> http://images.google.com/hosted/life
> 
> Each image says available for personal non-commercial use. Sounds perfect for screensavers, folks!
> ...


Thanks Betsy, those look great for screensavers!


----------

